# Hello - newbie year - needs help!



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi everyone

I've visited this site so often but never joined, however as I feel I am near to rock bottom right now - my DH (Darling husband??) suggested I join to make some new friends!

So hello and if I actually manage to successfully send this message, I will write more.
p.s. hope I catch on to all these acronyms?


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Pumbaa,

Welcome to FF!!

This site is brill, you can ask any question and it will be answered.

Do you know what treatment you will be having or are you just having tests at the moment??

Susan x


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Susan

Nice to meet you.  I did Chlomid for 5 months increasing dosage all the way up to 200mg and conceived.  MC'd at 10 weeks.  Major complications so only started trying again in April.  Consultant switched me to Metformin as suspects PCOS but I don't think it's working.  On a bit of a low at the moment

Odie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi pumbaa

welcome to ff hun this is a wonderful site and you will make lots of new friends we are all here for you sorry to hear about your m/c i know hun its hard but we will all get there soon i hope speak soon 
love lilly 

pa there is a chatroom and its wonderful


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Pumbaa,

A warm welcome to FF! You have certainly come to the right place for friendsip and support.

Sorry to hear about your m/c. We have a board for girls with PCOS, why not take a look in there.

If you are in-between tx at the moment, we also have a board for in-betweenies. Please pop into the Chitter Chatters thread where you will be very welcome.

Hope you don't feel rock bottom for long 

If there is anything else you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi pumbaa
welcome
theres a page on general cat which sorts out the acronyms medical and web terms ok?
good luck
marzy
x


----------



## LizB (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Pumbaa,

I saw your note & just wanted to say Hi & send you a hug. Sorry to hear about your m/c. This baby making stuff is a real rollercoaster ride.
I have PCOS & my DH has low  count so we have just started our first cycle of ICSI. Fingers crossed our dream will come true.
I know it's hard when your emotions are up  & down  but try to be positive. One of the great things about this site is that there is always someone to talk to if you want a moan or to celebrate or whatever. I am fairly new to FF but it has been a real encouragement already. Now I'm addicted!

Wishing all the luck &  in the world.

Love Liz


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone - I am going to tackle to pages now - hope to chat to you all soon!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Odie

welcome to fertility friends

Look forward to seeing you around the boards and perhaps in chat


----------

